# rc rally



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have watched a many of the rc rally racing on youtube.

and i would like to know if there is any way a peron in a wheel chair could do this too. it would be very hard to try to chase after a car from a chair.
and get a good time in.

if any one has run rally and is in a chair , i would like to know what rules they used.

or what track lay out was used so they could see all of it.


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*rc racing*

try racing rc oval I have to do it setting down


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have run both oval dirt and carpit.
I have a T4 and a hyperdrive pro 2 pan car.
plus a losi mini late model.


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

i converted my TT01 into a rally car and i run it without chasing after it. i am not in a wheel chair, however, i dont run after my car anyway so it doesnt really matter. i bought some of these little field and track cones, and i go to the local park here and set up some cones and make like 'rally gate'. just make a little track and designate a focal point where you can clearly see all of the turns and jumps from, then just do laps. 

or, if you actually have a place that runs rally like in those youtube videos, just run through a section of the track, then find a point where you could go off the track, drive around and re-enter the track and sort of make your own course that integrates part of the rally track.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*rally*

If your'e planning on joining a club and racing your Rally, the only set back you should have is finding a spot where you can see the track from your chair, so you can get around the track. Even if your'e not near the drivers stand, the club should make an exception for you.. You will most likely be opted out of being a track martial when your heat is done. There are usually a few guys who have time to martial your corner for you. If your'e just back yard bashing,, I would suggest letting the neighbor boys watch..They love to upright crashed cars...PS..I have a TRAXXAS RALLY for sale if your'e interested...


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a TC3 Stratos body that was in a lot of used pan car bodys that was givin to me. I am mounting it on my T4


----------

